# Speakers make a buzzing/scratching sound at certain times



## bpetruzzo (Aug 10, 2004)

Whenever I scroll, drag a window or item, resize something or even sometimes just move the mouse, there's a kind of buzzing or scratching sound coming out of my speakers. It's not affected by the volume on the computer either. I really don't even know where to start with this problem, it sure is annoying though.

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

is your mouse wireless?


----------



## bpetruzzo (Aug 10, 2004)

yes sir, it is.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

first try separating the wires to your speakers from the wires associated with your mouse (keyboard also?)...

if that fails...hmmm...well, I don't use wireless technology because I do audio work on my PC and simply don't want a track ruined by any possible interference..with my luck I'd play the ultimate riff and have it ruined....the point being I have no pratical experience on this subject..

the following is purely theory:

guitar wiring is many times shielded with a simple layer of aluminum foil...wrapping your speaker wires in said material might just solve your problem..


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

And to add to Wozer's excellent suggestions if you have unshielded speakers that are too close in proximity to your PC tower try move them further away.


----------

